# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صور.. أزياء القذافي تثير دهشة من يشاهدها وتفقدهم عقلهم من شدة غرابتها

## mohamed73

لم تقتصر سخرية المتابعين لنشاطات  العقيد معمر القذافي على تصريحاته وأرائه الغريبة  والتي تندرج تحت فئة  الآراء الغير منطقية، بل امتدت السخرية إلى طريقة اختياره  لملابسه وحرصه  الدائم على الظهور بشكل بعيد عن الرسمية التي يتبعها كل رؤساء  العالم. 
    و بعد أن  خصص الشباب مجموعات كثيرة للسخرية من أقاويل القذافي على  موقع الـ”فايسبوك”  بالتزامن مع اندلاع الثورة الليبية، خصصت مجموعات أخرى  صفحاتها لعرض الأنماط  المختلفة التي يتّبعها القذافي في ملابسه، وعلى  إثرها جمعت صحيفة “تايم” الأميركية  ” أهم الأزياء التي ارتداها القذافي  طوال عهده والتي يمكن وصفها بالجنونية التي  تثير دهشة من يشاهدها وتفقدهم  عقلهم من شدة غرابتها. 
    وذكرت  الصحيفة أن من أبرز ملابس القذافي الجنونية، البذلة الزرقاء  المزينة بالأوسمة  والنياشين التي ارتداها في مراسم الترحيب العسكرية  بطرابلس في سبتمبرـ أيلول من  العام 2009 والتي أوحى ارتداءها بأنه “نجمًا  للسلطة والقيادة”. 
    وفي فبراير  – شباط من العام نفسه، ظهر القذافي في قمة أديس أبابا في  زي أصفر مزخرش مستوحي من  التقاليد الأفريقية، كان ولايزال موضع سخرية. 
    ولأن العقيد  القذافي يرى في نفسه ملك ملوك القارة الأفريقية، يحرص  دوما على وضع خريطة أفريقيا  على ملابسه وارتداء التصاميم والمجوهرات التي  تؤكد على أصله الأفريقي، فضلاً عن وضع  صور القادة والزعماء المفضلين عنده،  أمثال الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر وغيره، إذ  ارتدى القذافي أثناء عقده  لمؤتمر صحافي عام في العام 2008 بذلة خضراء يتوسطها صورًا  لزملائه  الرؤساء كعبد الناصر، كما ذهب في أول زيارة رسمية له لإيطاليا في العام   2009 وهو يرتدي بذلة عسكرية عليها صورة المقاوم الليبي، عمر المختار، الذي  أعدمته  القوات الإيطالية في العام 1931.

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك .............

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكور اخى  على  الصور  الرائع

----------

